
Show HN: I made a GitHub stars manager - daiwei
http://www.getstarboard.xyz/
======
pedalpete
this could be interesting, but I'm not sure I really get it. If I have repos
with more than 500 stars, I can see that in the repo. How many people have
repos with more than 500 stars? How many people are interested in regularly
checking the number of stars on their repos?

Is that what you're solving for?

~~~
daiwei
Maybe I didn't communicate well, but I was trying to manage the repo you
starred, instead of your own repo. You only need this if you have __starred
__a lot of repos.

